# pfury most knonw member



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

who do you think is the one member that everybody knows

i think ms natt


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

xenon


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think you had it till you changed your flamein head avatar


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> who do you think is the one member that everybody knows
> 
> i think ms natt


 Wich is ironic because she never strays from the lounge.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

NO OFFENSE Karen!!!!!


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Flamin head avatar is mine now.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> Flamin head avatar is mine now.


 i want it back


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

all the people stand out to me from like 6 months ago. I took a break for a month on p fury and now their are alot of new names. But alot of the people who use to talk alot on here before i took a break, dont talk much any more on heree, a few examples crazyclown, 14 blasts, boxer, rhomzilla

Ps. I just hit 500!!! im half way there and mine hasnt been spam eather


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> dont talk much any more on heree, a few examples crazyclown, 14 blasts, boxer, rhomzilla


 they are on here a lot man


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > who do you think is the one member that everybody knows
> ...


 Hey I make myself known in other forums...just not so frequently as you do!


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

actually ms natt is never on any more. she use to be on all the time. they might be on just they never post really.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> actually ms natt is never on any more. she use to be on all the time. they might be on just they never post really.


Never on anymore?! That is absurd! Im on at least once a day. :bleh:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Rhomzilla.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> Ps. I just hit 500!!! im half way there and mine hasnt been spam eather


 i just hit 4069 and it wasnt spam ether :laugh:


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Lu and spam should never be said in the same sentence.. THey have no relation to each other


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think the most known member on PFury is..........

..... Xenon


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> I think the most known member on PFury is..........
> 
> ..... Xenon


 Who


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > I think the most known member on PFury is..........
> ...


 yeah, like you forgot last night as well


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 Oh I remember last night very well


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Who is the most gayest member?









* Oh i love pink bows on my flat c*ck while people licking my toes!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...










wanna do it again sometime?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Innes


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

pcrose said:


> xenon


 yup


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

sweet lu, you're EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

bobme said:


> Who is the most gayest member?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YOU and only YOU!!!!!


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Any moron can tell its me :laugh:


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

LOl i was the most know member(ex) on predatoryfish, damn i was even banned from the banned fourm :laugh:







they suck anyways its been a ghost town ever since i left.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

RHOMZILLA


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Hm, what about Jonas? Or better yet...Bobme!

You people always forget the little people who made P-Fury big...shame on you all!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

It depends what its for!

For helping out its someone like Xenon, Harley or someone along those lines!

If its spam and just totally pointless posts then lu, no contest at all!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Hm, what about Jonas? Or better yet...Bobme!
> 
> You people always forget the little people who made P-Fury big...shame on you all!


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Certainly isn't me. I would say Xenon is the most known, I see him everywhere.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think Innes and Rhomzilla are the most known. Rhomzilla is an advice post whore (the best kind) and Innes is on ever single fish site known to man promoting PFury


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Pizzo said:


> sweet lu, you're EVERYWHERE!


 who is this super cool, sexy and big "sweet lu" you talk about :rock:

i know its me


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

i don't think there is just 1 most known user, if anything it would be a group of users...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I think Innes and Rhomzilla are the most known. Rhomzilla is an advice post whore (the best kind) and Innes is on ever single fish site known to man promoting PFury


 hehehe yer lol I'm known all over the internet as "Innes the piranha guy" apart from on this piranha site where I'm known as "Innes the non-piranha guy"









but lol cant say I'm the most well known member here, I only been mentioned twice in this thread where Karen&Xenon are abundent


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

william bradley is a well known member after posting her picture on here! I nominate her for being 'most well known!'







..if only i can get to "_know_" her better


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> william bradley is a well known member after posting her picture on here! I nominate her for being 'most well known!'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and LexiLin


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

nitrofish


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Xenon, Innes, Rhomzilla, or Ms. Natt. If you don't know these four you haven't been on this site for more then an hour!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

guess I am not well known


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Id say Xenon also.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

hmm well obviously it would be xenon since he was probly the first person with a membership here and he runs the site fewls... you would need to put modz in a diff category


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Rhomzilla


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

Pizzo said:


> sweet lu, you're EVERYWHERE!


 yea


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

pcrose said:


> guess I am not well known


 dont fret my pucalovebunny.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lol thanks :rock:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

pcrose said:


> guess I am not well known


 sure you are, you are just so well known that nobody wants to hurt anybodys elses feeling so they make them seem more well known


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

right....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > guess I am not well known
> ...


 I thought I was your pucalovebunny :sad:


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

What about me?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

true we do all know your a racist piece of sh*t.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

KingKong said:


> What about me?


your a german klans men huh

nazis and the klan seem like two totaly different things to me


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

You guys are forgetting someone ThePack it's hard not to see him


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

KingKong said:


> What about me?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i'm NOT! I am a good member though







and if you don't think so you could kiss my


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

id say mike/xenon
or sweet lu, b4 u changed ur avatar


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> id say mike/xenon
> or sweet lu, b4 u changed ur avatar


 i wouldnt have changed it if Indiana never took it


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

KingKong said:


> What about me?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KingKong said:


> What about me?


 Funny your outfits are to resemble "ghosts"...but every ghost Ive seen has looked like a normal human being and not a figure running around with a white sheet over its head. Ahh well! Perhaps you guys should invest in a fashion designer?!









BTW, Whats up with the cross burning ritual you got going there man!? Dont you have something better to do than to dress up in some white sheets and do a couple of dances/chants around the "cross" fire?!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

pcrose said:


> xenon


 Yea, Xenon


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

the only pucalovebunny I have is my pucabear (KEVIN)
Buttercup is my friend
Innes is my friend


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

I AM PIRANHA-FURY!!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> the only pucalovebunny I have is my pucabear (KEVIN)
> Buttercup is my friend
> Innes is my friend


 buttercup?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

buttercup is a sweetheart, and is very intelligent.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > the only pucalovebunny I have is my pucabear (KEVIN)
> ...


 I think she's calling your BUTTERCUP, Innes.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Innes is just Innes
Buttercup is Mike lol
this is to much :laugh:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

some of you guys are killing my thread
















can i havce a cute pet name to pcrose


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

i would say GG. he has helped me alot whether he knows it or not


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> some of you guys are killing my thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sorry lil one you're to young


----------

